# GATOR-CUSTOMS



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

HERES SOME OF MY WORK 








































































































:biggrin: MORE TO COME


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*Kick ass work Spike TOP FUCKEN NOTCH :thumbsup: *


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: work looks good spike


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

NICE WORK


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Surprised only now u did a topic. Should have done this long time ago. Ttt homie.


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@May 27 2010, 06:35 PM~17626101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work !! :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 28 2010, 12:15 PM~17633550
> *nice work !! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: sup *****


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

1month after the first 
























and 2weeks later in az show 
































:biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

big nenes caddi


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DARKWING (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

*S'up big homie.....* :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DARKWING+May 28 2010, 08:47 PM~17637208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

here is some of my WORK!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

WUP SPIKE, DO YOU DO THE HARD LINE TUBING?


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*OK PEOPLEHERE IS THE DEAL FULL CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE *
































*INCLUDE ALL FRONT A-ARMS LINKS SPINDELS CALIPERS ''4'' COILS DRIVE SHAFT REAR END COMPLET UP & LOWER ARMS AND SWAY BARS FOR ONLY $1800 U DROP IT OFF TURN AROUND TIME IS 1 TO 1-1/2 WEEKS HIT ME UP !!*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@May 31 2010, 02:48 PM~17655545
> *WUP SPIKE, DO YOU DO THE HARD LINE TUBING?
> *


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

GOT ANY PRE CUT G-BODY REAR END REINFORCMENTS?? :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jun 1 2010, 07:52 PM~17669286
> *GOT ANY PRE CUT G-BODY REAR END REINFORCMENTS?? :biggrin:
> *


JUST HIT ME UP


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THIS FUKER DOES GOOD WORK  GT


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

wat up big dowg was coo chillen wit u agian


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

WHAT UP SPIKE? PAGE/WORK IS LOOKIN GOOD AS USUAL!!!  uffin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## w(o)(o)h(o)(o). (Dec 19, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 1 2010, 11:34 PM~17672007
> *JUST HIT ME UP
> *


kan u pm me sum piks of styles & prices


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 2 2010, 12:50 AM~17672091
> *THIS FUKER DOES GOOD WORK   GT
> *


 :biggrin: THX BIG HOMIE


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper+Jun 2 2010, 01:07 AM~17672147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: OK I'LL TRY ASAP!!!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by w(o)(o)h(o)(o)._@Jun 2 2010, 10:15 PM~17681290
> *:wave:
> *


HAY !! BIG HEAD :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

sounds good


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@May 31 2010, 02:12 PM~17655295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin real good Spike.. I'll be hittin u up real soon...


----------



## w(o)(o)h(o)(o). (Dec 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 2 2010, 10:36 PM~17681579
> *HAY !! BIG HEAD  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BIG HEAD??? HAHAHA U HAVE ME CONFUSED WIT URSELF. . . . :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by w(o)(o)h(o)(o)._@Jun 2 2010, 10:43 PM~17681672
> *BIG HEAD??? HAHAHA U HAVE ME CONFUSED WIT URSELF. . . .  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


JUST A LIL BUT UR HEAD IS GETING BIG FUCKING WIT ME :wave:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jun 2 2010, 10:41 PM~17681646
> *Lookin real good Spike.. I'll be hittin u up real soon...
> *


LOOKING TO HEAR FROM SOON


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: Nice work Spike


----------



## w(o)(o)h(o)(o). (Dec 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 2 2010, 11:03 PM~17681855
> *JUST A LIL BUT UR HEAD IS GETING BIG FUCKING WIT ME  :wave:
> *


IS DAT RITE??? ND WHO R U FOR MY HEAD TO EVEN GET BIG??? :dunno:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## w(o)(o)h(o)(o). (Dec 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jun 2 2010, 11:06 PM~17681883
> *:thumbsup: Nice work Spike
> *


 :wave:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jun 2 2010, 11:06 PM~17681883
> *:thumbsup: Nice work Spike
> *


THX LIL BIG DOG  U READY FOR THAT !!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by w(o)(o)h(o)(o)._@Jun 2 2010, 11:07 PM~17681892
> *IS DAT RITE??? ND WHO R U FOR MY HEAD TO EVEN GET BIG???    :dunno:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!! :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## w(o)(o)h(o)(o). (Dec 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 2 2010, 11:11 PM~17681937
> *SSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!! :biggrin:
> *


NITE BIG HEAD. .. .. :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by w(o)(o)h(o)(o)._@Jun 2 2010, 11:36 PM~17682184
> *NITE BIG HEAD. ..  ..  :biggrin:
> *


nite nite :biggrin:


----------



## AINT NUTTIN TC (Sep 2, 2009)

WHAT UP SPIKE NICE WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*display done at GATORS*


----------



## AINT NUTTIN TC (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 2 2010, 11:45 PM~17682246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

*U READY FOR LUNCH TIME PERRITO... HAHAHAHAA WELL LOVE THE WORK GOT TO GIVE U THAT.. PROPS .... KEEP PUSHINN IT'S JUS... BUSINESS GATOR - CUSTOM'S*


----------



## DARKWING (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 2 2010, 11:45 PM~17682246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## DARKWING (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jun 3 2010, 12:00 AM~17682334
> *U READY FOR LUNCH TIME PERRITO... HAHAHAHAA WELL LOVE THE WORK GOT TO  GIVE U THAT.. PROPS .... KEEP PUSHINN IT'S JUS... BUSINESS GATOR - CUSTOM'S
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the chinos want a bite :biggrin:


----------



## w(o)(o)h(o)(o). (Dec 19, 2009)

. . . MORN'N. . .. :wave:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@May 28 2010, 08:14 PM~17636518
> *:biggrin: sup *****
> *



CHILLEN TRYEN TO BE LIKE YOU SOME DAY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 2 2010, 10:34 PM~17681557
> *X2  :biggrin:
> THX BIG DOG
> 
> ...


we gotta get u your own stand up show lol u a crazzy nukkah lol :biggrin:


----------



## T-Guns (Jun 14, 2005)




----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 2 2010, 11:10 PM~17681923
> *THX LIL BIG DOG    U READY FOR THAT !!
> *


I will be soon just waitn on some parts :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by w(o)(o)h(o)(o)._@Jun 2 2010, 11:08 PM~17681904
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

clean work bro


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

here u go LUCKY !!!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 3 2010, 10:18 PM~17690826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

uffin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Sup Big Spike. Lookin good homie, I'll see ya this weekend homie...You can buy me a beer :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

hey spike, now u jus showing off homie.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@May 31 2010, 08:47 PM~17659116
> *OK PEOPLEHERE IS THE DEAL FULL CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jun 4 2010, 11:03 PM~17700709
> *:wow:  :wow: TTT  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Nice work


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

u ever get those piks of the rear end plates? :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 2 2010, 11:37 PM~17682193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bmoregoodtimer (Mar 25, 2009)

nice 60 impala


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I realy love those engraving


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 5 2010, 02:08 PM~17703666
> *I realy love those engraving
> *


xs2


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 7 2010, 03:11 AM~17714387
> *:biggrin:
> *


spike you com'n to portland for anything?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2010, 06:28 AM~17714907
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

sup homie thanks for the hop action after the show ttt for a top notch guy


----------



## w(o)(o)h(o)(o). (Dec 19, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

T :biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS+Jun 7 2010, 06:28 AM~17714907-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jun 8 2010, 07:08 PM~17731925
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Jun 9 2010, 07:25 PM~17742732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: 

my AZ HOMIE


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

:wave: whats up Spike....Utah passin by :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jun 9 2010, 09:07 PM~17744016
> *:wave: whats up Spike....Utah passin by  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*UTAH*
itsonlyme1 UR MORE THEN WELCOME ON UR PASSING !! U AND UR LOVE'D ONES !

PICS LOOKE SUPER GOOD :wave:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Wassup Big Spike, just passin through with a flick of you gas hoppin at the Lumber Yard.....keep up the good work  . :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmPic-5y_ic


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jun 10 2010, 01:06 AM~17745915
> *Wassup Big Spike, just passin through with a flick of you gas hoppin at the Lumber Yard.....keep up the good work  . :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmPic-5y_ic
> *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

*SPIKE WHAT UP !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

spike go'n BIG on em.. :0 :0 :0


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 2 2010, 11:45 PM~17682246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


big spike you do some bad ass work bro, it was nice meeting you when i came down to LA a few months back, this thing is bad ass, but i can not wait till the navi comes out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Sup "BIG SPIKE" thanks for lettin me use the shop to fix my trailor, we made it back home in 1 piece........cool....Thanx again big _*HOMIE*_


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 10 2010, 11:29 AM~17748923
> *SPIKE WHAT UP !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 10 2010, 10:29 AM~17748923
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>"BIG SPIKE" thanks for lettin me use the shop to fix my trailor, we made it back home in 1 piece........cool....Thanx again big HOMIE
> *


any time RON


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 7 2010, 03:19 AM~17714404
> *spike you com'n to portland for anything?
> *


**** ain't got no love for portland? :dunno: :dunno: :tears:


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

^^^guess not...


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad+Jun 10 2010, 09:05 PM~17754665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got much love for portland unless ur lil killer :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: cuz i'm comeing to hit him !!


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 11 2010, 06:16 AM~17757710
> *nothing like homie
> got much love for portland  unless ur lil killer :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  cuz i'm comeing to hit him !!
> *


that foo go'n to be camping again :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M+Jun 11 2010, 11:44 AM~17760162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice work Big Spike. That avalanche came out real clean. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

WHAT UP SPIKE???? 

JUSSPASSINTHROUGHYNOMASHOMIE


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

* S'up big homie...? I wanna get a Impala frame ('62-'64)
w/ full wrap, Ford 9","Y" bone (rear), full suspension chromed &
molded (ext. uppers) disc brakes.....painted gloss black,maybe.
Lemme know d ticket....Either that,or I'mma do my Regal over....* :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by big nuts+May 31 2010, 05:12 PM~17655295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jun 12 2010, 10:53 PM~17771364
> *  S'up big homie...? I wanna get a Impala frame ('62-'64)
> w/ full wrap, Ford 9","Y" bone (rear), full suspension chromed &
> molded (ext. uppers) disc brakes.....painted gloss black,maybe.
> ...


What ever the Ticket is, Spike does some bad-ass work,,,,And I seen his chrome this week-end....And I must say , It is nice :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Nice work.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydraulics_@Jun 12 2010, 11:49 PM~17772087
> *What ever the Ticket is, Spike does some bad-ass work,,,,And I seen his chrome this week-end....And I must say , It is nice :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: THX RON U KNOW IT'S B-M-H IN THAT REGAL DOING IT !!



BlackMagic EQUIPED


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jun 12 2010, 09:53 PM~17771364
> *  S'up big homie...? I wanna get a Impala frame ('62-'64)
> w/ full wrap, Ford 9","Y" bone (rear), full suspension chromed &
> molded (ext. uppers) disc brakes.....painted gloss black,maybe.
> ...


HIT ME ON A PM DOG !  


> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 13 2010, 12:14 AM~17772261
> *Nice work.
> *


THX


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

WUP SPIKE :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Much prop your work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

sup spike got your message i look forward to seeing them pics


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 13 2010, 06:35 PM~17776115
> *:0  :biggrin: THX RON U KNOW IT'S  B-M-H IN THAT REGAL DOING IT !!
> BlackMagic  EQUIPED
> *


Yea Boy  you know this :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 13 2010, 05:37 PM~17776120
> *HIT ME ON A PM DOG !
> 
> THX
> *


SPIKER I PM'D YOU I NEED TO HOLLA AT YOU ABOUT GETTING SOME ENGRAVING DONE....HIT ME UP ASAP PLEASE SIR......  :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jun 15 2010, 12:02 AM~17790286
> *SPIKER I PM'D YOU I NEED TO HOLLA AT YOU ABOUT GETTING SOME ENGRAVING DONE....HIT ME UP ASAP PLEASE SIR......   :biggrin:
> *


yea he's gotts get it lookin good since he's a chipper :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Beautiful work big homie!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jun 14 2010, 11:02 PM~17790286
> *SPIKER I PM'D YOU I NEED TO HOLLA AT YOU ABOUT GETTING SOME ENGRAVING DONE....HIT ME UP ASAP PLEASE SIR......   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 9 2010, 09:17 PM~17744159
> *UTAH
> itsonlyme1 UR MORE THEN WELCOME ON UR PASSING !! U AND UR LOVE'D ONES !
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Thanks Spike, appreciate the compliment!


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1+Jun 16 2010, 08:52 AM~17803082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

ALL THIS TO B DONE BY NEXT FRIDAY


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

JUST TODAY'S WORK !!


HAWAII GOT SOME SHIT COMEING SOON










MR. GIZMOO FROM MAJESTICS LA CHAPTER 









VENTURA MAJESTICS 









T-GUNS OF MINNISOTA

















AND I JUST GOT HOME FROM ALL OF THIS TODAY 

































:biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

HOW ABOUT SOME NOK NOK SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Keep doin what you do Spike, we are gonna have to stop by to drop off some goodies to get chromed next week.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jun 18 2010, 02:04 AM~17822089
> * Keep doin what you do Spike, we are gonna have to stop by to drop off some goodies to get chromed next week.
> *


 :thumbsup: I'LL ''B'' AT THE SHOP


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 17 2010, 10:13 PM~17821086
> *JUST TODAY'S WORK !!
> HAWAII GOT SOME SHIT COMEING SOON
> 
> ...


damn hawaiians :roflmao: das automatik :thumbsup: gonna be bad ass...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wat up jon.


----------



## T-Guns (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 18 2010, 12:13 AM~17821086
> *JUST TODAY'S WORK !!
> T-GUNS OF MINNISOTA
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: whats up big homie?


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 17 2010, 07:13 PM~17821086
> *JUST TODAY'S WORK !!
> HAWAII GOT SOME SHIT COMEING SOON
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

SPIKE WHERE YOU AT


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 15 2010, 08:06 PM~17798034
> *:0  :happysad:
> *


THANKS FOR GETTIN BACK TO ME THE OTHER NIGHT BIG DOGG....GETTING THAT STUFF TOGETHER SO I CAN GET THAT ENGRAVING DONE....THANKS FOR THE LOVE BIG HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jun 18 2010, 06:26 PM~17827743
> *THANKS FOR GETTIN BACK TO ME THE OTHER NIGHT BIG DOGG....GETTING THAT STUFF TOGETHER SO I CAN GET THAT ENGRAVING DONE....THANKS FOR THE LOVE BIG HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


is that the engraving on my new chrome we talked about.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 19 2010, 08:56 AM~17831479
> *
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 19 2010, 08:56 AM~17831479
> *
> *


 :h5:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

GOOD LOOKING WORK SPIKE , uffin:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

QUE ONDA SPIKE I SEE YOU GETTING DOWN. LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Jun 20 2010, 10:26 AM~17838264
> *QUE ONDA SPIKE I SEE YOU GETTING DOWN. LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


que onda homie no mas poquito :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 20 2010, 07:15 PM~17840540
> *que onda homie  no mas poquito :biggrin:
> *


SPIKE YOUR A CHIPPER!! :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 20 2010, 06:53 PM~17840844
> *SPIKE YOUR A CHIPPER!! :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW BUT U STILL LOOK UP TO ME ! LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 20 2010, 07:58 PM~17841352
> *I KNOW BUT U STILL LOOK UP TO ME ! LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt for the engraving homie. You da man. No ****.


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

more pics...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 2 2010, 11:45 PM~17682246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 20 2010, 08:58 PM~17841352
> *I KNOW BUT U STILL LOOK UP TO ME ! LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: LIKE THAT!!


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 21 2010, 07:43 PM~17849797
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: LIKE THAT!!
> *


 :biggrin: suo fool


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:
* Got a few more weeks left in Iraq......
then, I'm comin to see you, homie....*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Jun 21 2010, 02:17 PM~17846758
> *more pics...
> *


*OK HOW ABOUT A 30 DAY BUILD *
12-4-09 DAY ONE 








































DAY #3
































DAY #4 7:00 AM 
















DAY #4 8:20 PM


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:wave: :wave: mandame un pm con la direccion de tu shop tengo que ir contigo el martes


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 26 2010, 07:42 AM~17892031
> *
> *


YOU CAN NEVER GO WRONG WITH A REGAL..
THATS CLEAN..


----------



## CHULO'S GIRL (Jun 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 26 2010, 07:42 AM~17892031
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## T-Guns (Jun 14, 2005)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHULO'S GIRL_@Jun 28 2010, 12:01 AM~17904115
> *:wave:
> *


 :naughty: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

:h5: :h5:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jun 28 2010, 07:15 PM~17911093
> *:naughty:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3 (Jan 12, 2007)

nice work


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## MR HIGH DESERT (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 1 2010, 09:10 PM~17941268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good looking chrome spike hey i heard chroming coils makes em wear out faster i need some chromed pm homie


----------



## T-Guns (Jun 14, 2005)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice lookin chrome big guy. Cant wait.


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

SHOOT ME A PM ON CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE FULL FRONT TO REAR SHOOT ME A PRICE ITS A 84 CUTLASS


----------



## T-Guns (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 1 2010, 11:09 PM~17941261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWLOW MIKE_@Jul 3 2010, 01:27 AM~17951187
> *SHOOT ME A PM ON CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE FULL FRONT TO REAR SHOOT ME A PRICE ITS A 84 CUTLASS
> *


P-M SENT


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 1 2010, 09:10 PM~17941268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: that shit's tighter than virgin pussy :thumbsup:


----------



## Genious!!ON TOP (Sep 15, 2009)

GOOD GUY TO DEAL WIT!


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

Whats up spike.. how much for a set of caprice uppers extended 1" molded and chromed?


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jul 4 2010, 10:11 PM~17961546
> *Whats up spike.. how much for a set of caprice uppers extended 1" molded and chromed?
> *


p-m sent :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

work looking good spike keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jul 5 2010, 05:05 PM~17966434
> *work looking good spike keep up the good work :thumbsup:
> *


THX


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWLOW MIKE_@Jul 3 2010, 01:27 AM~17951187
> *SHOOT ME A PM ON CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE FULL FRONT TO REAR SHOOT ME A PRICE ITS A 84 CUTLASS
> *


X 2 AND HOW MUCH FOR A PISTON PUMP :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 5 2010, 07:57 PM~17967360
> *THX
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

HERE IS SOME MORE OF MY WORK 

















*PAT FROM HAWAII UR REAR END IS REAY !!*
































:biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

FRANK UR READY TO !!
































A-Z ? :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*GABE FROM SPIRIT C.C AZ UR SHIT READY !*


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 8 2010, 08:24 PM~17997794
> *HERE IS SOME MORE OF MY WORK
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS WORK HOMIE....


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Jul 8 2010, 09:05 PM~17998320
> *BAD ASS WORK HOMIE....
> *


THX


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 8 2010, 05:24 PM~17997794
> *HERE IS SOME MORE OF MY WORK
> 
> 
> ...


sweet looks great i like the design u did too ill give u a call tomorrow so i can figure out how to get the balance to u asap thanks


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jul 8 2010, 10:12 PM~17999082
> *sweet looks great i like the design u did too ill give u a call tomorrow so i can figure out how to get the balance to u asap thanks
> *


 :0 GLAD U LIKE IT !!


----------



## PHUKET (Jan 27, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 8 2010, 08:32 PM~17997897
> *GABE FROM SPIRIT C.C AZ UR SHIT READY !
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah looks bad ass Big Spike :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

_*Q-vo Spike... I see you working hard*_ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

lOOKING GOOD SPIKE IM NEXT!!!


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 8 2010, 08:24 PM~17997794
> *HERE IS SOME MORE OF MY WORK
> 
> 
> ...


spike hookin up da hawaiian wit some shiny stuff :biggrin: looks solid :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks nice patillac


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36+Jul 9 2010, 12:23 AM~17999981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

What it dew fat boy


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 9 2010, 09:22 PM~18007514
> *What it dew fat boy
> *


SHIT AND U !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Just layin low trying to recover. Haven't worked since December, it fuckin sucks. Hey what's the deal on the impala arms with the ball joints mounted underneath and show chromed? Also how hard is it to change the ball joint if I'm hopping


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: Great work!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

CLEAN FUCKEN WORK! :thumbsup:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 8 2010, 08:24 PM~17997794
> *HERE IS SOME MORE OF MY WORK
> 
> 
> ...


  i'm going to hit you up for my 62


----------



## MR HIGH DESERT (Feb 21, 2010)

:biggrin: chrome looking sic spike wut price on rearend reinforce square tubing mounts for a 87 cutlass


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 9 2010, 09:27 PM~18007569
> *SHIT AND U !!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## goose (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 8 2010, 08:32 PM~17997897
> *GABE FROM SPIRIT C.C AZ UR SHIT READY !
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice work homie .


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

TTT!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 8 2010, 08:32 PM~17997897
> *GABE FROM SPIRIT C.C AZ UR SHIT READY !
> 
> 
> ...


GONNA BE SICK GABE , NICE WORK SPIKE!!!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 13 2010, 11:02 PM~18042349
> *:biggrin:
> *


nice meeting u.....some real nice work


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

SOME SHIT FOR THE SHOW NEXT WEEK !!

























:0


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 16 2010, 07:39 AM~18060394
> *SOME SHIT FOR THE SHOW NEXT WEEK !!
> 
> 
> ...



shyt is fawking crazy jus seen it today..


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

TTT!!!!


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

wassup spike thanks again for dropping the rearend off with my homeboy kahu he was real impressed with the qaulity work well defintely be picking more parts up from you in the future


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

BTTMFT


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 16 2010, 07:39 AM~18060394
> *SOME SHIT FOR THE SHOW NEXT WEEK !!
> 
> 
> ...



DAM EDGARS NAVI IS DONE, THT IS THE ONLY REASON IM GOING TO LEXANI SHOW THIS WEEKEND, GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK ONE OF OUR BIGGEST HEAVY HITTERS,


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

q onda loco


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jul 18 2010, 04:04 PM~18076358
> *wassup spike thanks again for dropping the rearend off with my homeboy kahu he was real impressed with the qaulity work well defintely be picking more parts up from you in the future
> *


das automatik...wen im back on my feet im gonna hit dis guy up :thumbsup: *TTT 4 gator customs*


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: :420:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 26 2010, 02:27 PM~18144830
> *
> *


sup chipper :0 


















j/p.. i ment chippen out the black top from bumper check'n


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 16 2010, 07:39 AM~18060394
> *SOME SHIT FOR THE SHOW NEXT WEEK !!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: Thats bad ass Spike!!


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 26 2010, 03:47 PM~18144956
> *sup chipper :0
> j/p.. i ment chippen out the black top from bumper check'n
> *


YOU DONT GOTTA LIE TO KICK IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jul 28 2010, 12:48 PM~18164450
> *YOU DONT GOTTA LIE TO KICK IT!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :h5: see you on the 22nd


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 28 2010, 03:55 PM~18165605
> *:0  :h5: see you on the 22nd
> *


 :wow: YOU COMMING DOWN?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jul 28 2010, 04:00 PM~18166099
> *:wow: YOU COMMING DOWN?
> *


 :dunno: :ugh: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTT~


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

TTT SPIKE IS THE PART READY DOGGG...GET AT ME


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 26 2010, 02:27 PM~18144830
> *
> *


Spike were you at im here


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 16 2010, 07:39 AM~18060394
> *SOME SHIT FOR THE SHOW NEXT WEEK !!
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THE FINISH PRODUCT


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 28 2010, 07:43 PM~18167648
> *:dunno:  :ugh:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


 :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :naughty:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

WAT PRICE CAN U DO FOR A COMPLE UNDERCARIGGE ON A LS , REAR END , TRAILING ARMS , TANK SPINDALS , STERING , CALIBERS < EVERYTHINGGG


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT FOR MY BOY :biggrin:


----------



## Tana (Jun 23, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 22 2010, 11:56 AM~18110988
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin: * Was good,big homie? I haven't 4got about 
the stuff I'm s'pose to bring by 4 you 2 hook up 4 me...
got jus a few weeks left in the fuckin' sandbox (Iraq)
then I will be bacc on tha boulevard.....! *


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

What's up Spike i need to come see you having trouble with my hardlines leaking real bad homie. Let me know when you have time homie.


----------



## makahaboyz (Oct 6, 2006)

wassup spike been back home for a week I tried to go find some enchiladas like the ones we ate down from the shop thats all i been thinking about best food i ever had i hope they sellin more when i come thru again uffin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by makahaboyz_@Sep 1 2010, 10:48 AM~18460508
> *wassup spike been back home for a week I tried to go find some enchiladas like the ones we ate down from the shop thats all i been thinking about best food i ever had i hope they sellin more when i come thru again  uffin:
> *


 :0 DAMM THAT WAS THE SHIT BUT GLAD TO C UR BACK HOP TO SEE U SOME BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Aug 31 2010, 03:17 PM~18452977
> *What's up Spike i need to come see you having trouble with my hardlines leaking real bad homie. Let me know when you have time homie.
> *


SUP ART HIT ME UP U GOT THE #


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

What up Spike!!!!!


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

_*TTT*_


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Pinche panson tragon!NACHOOOOO!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 2 2010, 12:34 PM~18470860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 3 2010, 09:02 AM~18478029
> *Pinche panson tragon!NACHOOOOO!
> *


MASS PANSO!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 2 2010, 12:34 PM~18470860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 2 2010, 12:34 PM~18470860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Navigator and Regal built by me'NENE AND EL HUERO"


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 2 2010, 12:34 PM~18470860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Sep 4 2010, 02:41 PM~18487082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this has to have the dub game on lock :wow:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 4 2010, 06:30 PM~18488108
> *Navigator and Regal built by me'NENE AND EL HUERO"
> *


yel u AND THAT ASS HOLE FUCK'D EVRYTHING UP !!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 2 2010, 12:34 PM~18470860
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

I will be seeing you soon loco. I just figured instead of just bringing you a set of arms i will just bring you everything at once!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Sep 5 2010, 07:38 PM~18494201
> *I will be seeing you soon loco. I just figured instead of just bringing you a set of arms i will just bring you everything at once!
> *


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 2 2010, 11:34 AM~18470860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that shit looks good Spike

Nice pic Tony :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

TTT..


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 2 2010, 12:25 PM~18470818
> *What up Spike!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LRM Truck of the Year contender right there....


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 2 2010, 12:34 PM~18470860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

TTT...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Sep 4 2010, 02:41 PM~18487082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

PINCHE GORDO :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

_*Spike I got some work 4 u coming soon on a 64 homie..*_ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Sep 4 2010, 07:30 PM~18488108
> *Navigator and Regal built by me'NENE AND EL HUERO"
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

_*Now thats Craftmanship to the fullest!!!!*_


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> Here is a preview of the two event tees for my photo exhibit next Saturday. Make sure you come out and grab one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

WHAT WHAT


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*T*


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## T-Guns (Jun 14, 2005)

what up homie? we gonna have to talk again got a new one thats gonna need your touch :cheesy: 








needs some chrome atleast see you in vegas :biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey Homie need some cylinders and motor. PM back :biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by T-Guns_@Sep 29 2010, 04:13 PM~18694953
> *what up homie? we gonna have to talk again got a new one thats gonna need your touch  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

TTT for Gators


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:squint:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 4 2010, 06:01 PM~18734493
> *:squint:
> *


 :squint:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 2 2010, 12:34 PM~18470860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BIG SPIKE*


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 4 2010, 05:01 PM~18734493
> *:squint:
> *


Sup homie good to chill with you and the guys in the hop pit at vegas. That cutlass hit real hard too. Hey spike I didn't see u in vegas this year.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 2 2010, 12:34 PM~18470860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 16 2010, 09:39 PM~18830658
> *Sup homie good to chill with you and the guys in the hop pit at vegas. That cutlass hit real hard too. Hey spike I didn't see u in vegas this year.
> *


Big homie was in vegas ! Thank's for the lift to the plaza spike good lookin out homie


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

sick work!!
How much are your paint jobs starting at?


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

Looked bad ass Spike !!! But then again, the whole car does. Good chatting with you in Vegas homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOGG12_@Oct 18 2010, 06:23 PM~18847471
> *Looked bad ass Spike !!! But then again, the whole car does. Good chatting with you in Vegas homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :h5: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOGG12_@Oct 18 2010, 09:23 PM~18847471
> *Looked bad ass Spike !!! But then again, the whole car does. Good chatting with you in Vegas homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

BAD ASS WORK!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 19 2010, 07:53 PM~18855930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

WHATS UP SPIKE LET ME NO WHEN THE CHROMES ARE READY FOR THE 64`
U CAN CALL ME WHEN READY 310 483 0089 BI AL


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOGG12_@Oct 19 2010, 12:23 AM~18847471
> *Looked bad ass Spike !!! But then again, the whole car does. Good chatting with you in Vegas homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


this is a nice ass car


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

TTT :420:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

I AM NEXT AFTER THE HOMIE DANIEL!!! :biggrin: FROM NEW VISION


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 2 2010, 12:34 PM~18470860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU CANT GO WRONG WITH A REGAL.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

SUP SPIKE?


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOGG12_@Oct 18 2010, 09:23 PM~18847471
> *Looked bad ass Spike !!! But then again, the whole car does. Good chatting with you in Vegas homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 2 2010, 11:34 AM~18470860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*clean as usual spike* :thumbsup:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 28 2010, 01:15 PM~18932230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean as hell :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

What Up Spike :420: :drama: :drama: uffin: uffin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

NOTHING YET? :scrutinize:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

same event jus had to move location around the corner so show still on see you there














HERE THE CATAGORIES 30 THRU 90S UP 123 PLACE TRUCKS 123 PLACE LOWRIDER BIKES 123 PLACE BOMBS HOT ROD SPORT COMPACT BIG WHEEL PEOPLES CHOICE LUXURY 1 2 PLACE EURO 1 2 PLACE MOTOCYCLES..BEST OF SHOW CLUP PARTICIPATION...CAR HOP STREET SINGLE CASH PAYOUT 150 1ST 2ND TROPHY DOUBLE 200 1ST 2ND TROPHY RADICAL CAR TRUCK 250 1ST 2ND RAFFLES CHILI DINNERS TATTOO COUPONS STEREO EQUIP CHROME PARTS SHIRT LOGOS CUSTOM STICHING AND A LOWRIDER BIKE RAFFLE WINNER PICKS A 20 INCH OR 26 INCH OF THEIR CHOICE BOUNCE HOUSE FOR KIDS FOOD LIVE DJ COME OUT AND KEEP LOWRIDING IN THE HIGH DESERT STRONG ROLL IN 7 TO 10 AM SHOW AT 10AM TIL 5PM BIG FISH BE IN HOUSE SO BRING WUT U GOT AND HOP IT IF U AINT SCARED


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

Thye regal and the navigator looked real good at the sema show! :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

TTT :420:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## d 4loco (Nov 12, 2010)

ttt looking good spike


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*SPIKE HOW MUCH ARE THE ARMS EXTENDED ?? THNX!!*


----------



## LAC N NOTHING (Jun 16, 2010)

was up spike what it do 79 workin


----------



## LAC N NOTHING (Jun 16, 2010)

yo spike i need a chrome cover for my gas tank for a 90 lac how much let me know


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

nice work


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

MY UNDIES DONE BY GATOR-CUSTOMS


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

More pics of the fleet homie!


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

Low Riderz
Christmas
Toy Drive
&
Hop Off
Sunday, December 19, 2010
From 9a—5:30p
Los Angeles Sports Arena
On M.L. King & Figueroa

Participants must bring an unwrapped toy valued at $10 or a $10 cash donation. Entry fee for hop is an additional $25.

$$$ Cash prizes and trophies available, and live entertainment too!! $$$
Security Strictly Enforced!!! No weapons & No Gang Bangin’

For more info please contact Teresa (323) 334-7926 or Kesha (310) 213-4272 or for the hop, hit Darrell (626) 399-7861


Booth Space Available


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

good meeting you in vegas homie and the regal kicks ass bro


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

spike spike :banghead: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

TTT


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

:naughty:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

What's good spike, can I get a price on some lower a arms for a 84 casi coupe reinforced, molded and chrome with bushings and ball joint , pm me please thanks big dog. Oh yea and shipping to Hawaii also


----------



## 85regalrider (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@May 27 2010, 05:40 PM~17626166
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what color is that gold?????


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## 64GALAXIE (Sep 25, 2010)

A LOCO I THINK I SEEN U CRUISING DOWN MY BLOCK I LIVE ON CALIFORNIA OFF OF FLORENCE


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 28 2010, 01:15 PM~18932230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


baaddd aaasssssss thats super nice :wow: :nicoderm: :worship:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

heres a 60 rag we just did


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

heres 63 ways
















































































ALLL THIS WAS DONE IN A MONTH1/2


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

out wit the old 
































in wit the new
















































:biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:wow:
























:biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

LOS ANGELES CC 64

































































:biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

94 LINCOLN








2 DOOR BIG BODY BIG RAYS
SOME NEW CHROME 
















AND MORE TO COME !


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 17 2011, 11:23 PM~19899293
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:naughty:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good work spike


----------



## T-Guns (Jun 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 17 2011, 08:57 PM~19897699
> *heres 63 ways
> 
> 
> ...


What color green is that, not the patterns


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

QUE ONDA SPIKE WHEN ARE GOING TO DO MY SKIRTS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 17 2011, 10:44 PM~19898985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*T.T.T 4 GATOR CUSTOMS.......*


----------



## ChanceCustoms (Aug 27, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

looking good hit me up about that motor


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Feb 23 2011, 03:22 AM~19939257
> *looking good hit me up about that motor
> *


good u


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## gangster 77 (Nov 5, 2010)

ttt


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 28 2010, 01:15 PM~18932230
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dope bro


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

SPEAK ON IT BIG DADDY WUTS GOOD IMA G I AINT CALL N NO NINJA NUTS AND SHIT :biggrin: DID GOOD LAST NITE CAR WORKING BETTER TO CALL ME ABOUT THAT CHROME WE TALKED ABOUT


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gangster 77 (Nov 5, 2010)

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 

*HOP RULES. </span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE. 
*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

/v/QpwDw62P6bQ?fs


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 30 2011, 10:40 AM~20218264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMMMM TONY I KNOW U GOT MORE


----------



## bigt15 (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a 1995 Fleetwood brougham that needs some suspension work. I want to put 4 new cylinder and coils on it because the car right now its too bouncy and cant be driven in the freeway. Also my a arms have been extended 2 inches which gives me problems with my tires. I wanted to know how much it will cost to get 2 stock a arms dipped in chrome and installed as well? please let me know an estimated price if its good i will get my car towed to your shop. i live around Los angeles. 

 Thanks


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigt15_@Mar 30 2011, 11:48 PM~20225095
> *I have a 1995 Fleetwood brougham that needs some suspension work. I want to put 4 new cylinder and coils on it because the car right now its too bouncy and cant be driven in the freeway. Also my a arms have been extended 2 inches which gives me problems with my tires. I wanted to know how much it will cost to get 2 stock a arms dipped in chrome and installed as well? please let me know an estimated price if its good i will get my car towed to your shop. i live around Los angeles.
> 
> Thanks
> *


HIT ME UP DOG 323 508 5522


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

What's up big Spike, give me a ring.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Holy crap tony those pica are.crip


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

what up Spike :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

Nice Meeting Bike Spike AT The Phx Show Very Down To Earth Gente Will Hit You Up For Work Soon TTT


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

HERE YA GO FUCKER A BIG BAG OF NUTS FOR YOU :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

*THE ROYALS 1RST ANNUAL SUMMER KICK OFF PICNIC!!!THAT'S RIGHT WE ARE AT IT AGAIN....COME JOIN THE ROYALS CAR CLUB OF LAS VEGAS AND KICK THE SUMMER OFF RIGHT!!! SUNDAY JUNE 12, 2011 IN LAS VEGAS NV AT SUNSET PARK AREA F (THE SOUTH MOST ENTRANCE OFF EASTERN AVE)...THERE WILL BE A BBQ RIB COOK OFF WITH LAST YEARS MEMORIAL DAY PICNIC WINNER DEFENDING HIS TITLE! ALSO THE ROYALS CAR CLUB WILL BE DEFENDING THEIR KICK BALL TOURNAMENT TITLE!!! THERE WILL BE JUMPY HOUSES AND FACE PAINTING FOR THE KIDS AND LOTS OF THINGS FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY.....ALL RIDERS FROM EVERYWHERE ARE WELCOME AND OFFICALLY INVITED TO COME GET THE SUMMER STARTED WITH US IN THE FABULOUS CITY THAT DOESNT SLEEP.....*

FLYERS WILL BE DONE AND POSTED BY WEEK END!!!


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

:wave: FAT BOY....LETS GO TO THE STRIP CLUB IN MEX AGAIN.... HAHA


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

BADASS WORK HOMIE


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

:naughty:


----------



## omar.soto96 (Jul 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

]










This gonna be the spot to be at on Monday,After the "*Super show"* Spread the word riders:thumbsup:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

HOW MUCH DO YOU CHARGE TO DO A FRAME? I HAVE THE FRAME


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Over 30 CATEGORIES we will be adding a DOMESTIC CATAGORY
Pay outs for HOPPERS: Single-Double. Radical if we have enough cars
1st- $300 2nd-$150 3rd-$50 
3 cars to make a catagory


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT what's up SPIKE


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

T T T


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

WUD UP SPIKE I NEED QUOTE ON FULL WRAP FRAME N SOME OTHER STUFF...


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

TOM6T2CHEVY said:


> HOW MUCH DO YOU CHARGE TO DO A FRAME? I HAVE THE FRAME


 CALL GAVILAN:cheesy:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

sup spike :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *rgarcia15928*











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________



*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​
*Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'*​


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


REGAL81 said:


>


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

W H A T said:


> CALL GAVILAN:cheesy:


What


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*helloeveru one*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

big nuts said:


>


:h5:


----------



## kikou-no (Apr 21, 2006)

ke onda mija ke pedo con tigo 


big nuts said:


>


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

]


----------



## bigbadth1 (Apr 8, 2012)

damnnnnnn all i gotta say is mad props.. that fuckin impala with the big block is fuckin sick as hell. never seen anything as sick as any of these wips mad props to all the hard work and sweat put into the fab and finish work:thumbsup: all i can still say is damnnnnnnn


----------



## bigbadth1 (Apr 8, 2012)

big nuts said:


> :biggrin:


"someone lied i got a bigblock in tha car..ughh"


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

My "casa negra" should come out just as good right


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

dannyp said:


> My "casa negra" should come out just as good right


Yes siirrr.


----------



## 1lowreality (Sep 1, 2011)

whats up?? a you sell dupicates of those trailing arms you always do??? trying to get some made


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

1lowreality said:


> whats up?? a you sell dupicates of those trailing arms you always do??? trying to get some made


Yes I do let me know what u need 

IMAG0709.jpg (159.4 KB)


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 1lowreality (Sep 1, 2011)

whats your number??????


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

1lowreality said:


> whats your number??????


323-508-5522


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Qvo spike, you going to SD


----------



## caddypimp (Mar 16, 2012)

u killin it down their big spike keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

que onda spike call me doggy porfa mito


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

big nuts said:


> Ttt


WHATS UP SPIKE THIS IS TATA FROM MINNESOTA BRO....
WHATS UP WITH THE PARTS BRO?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Sup big dawg!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

big nuts said:


> Ttt


ORALE' SPIKE SEE YOU SOON!
DIDN'T KNOW YOU WORKED LIKE THAT!:angry:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

big nuts said:


> Ttt


:h5:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Sup Spike....U chipper


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

THX HOW U GUYS DOING OUT THERE ?


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*SOOM OF THE THINGS IM DOING*

TOPS






CHROME






TOYOTA REAR ENDS FOR CHEVYS






MOTORS












FRAMES






FLOOR PANS AND MUCH MORE


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

your getting down on My Homies Car Spike.. :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

big nuts said:


> THX HOW U GUYS DOING OUT THERE ?


Busy playa...Just keepin' my nose to the carbide...LOL....

I'll holla at ya soon...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks clean spike


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------

